

Better wound treatment for all: 'negative-pressure' wound therapy - bensummers
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/itw-haiti-0414.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1269785>

Much discussion there already.

